# WUSA dies...is WNBA next??



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Click here  :no:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That really SUCKS. I am not a soccer fan but was very glad the league existed. 

The WNBA is certainly lucky to have the NBA to help support them, I just hope they become self - sufficient soon.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

aww i really like mia hamm


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, this is a major downer, I hope the WNBA can hang on, the play is better sometimes than the NBA!


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i am gonna have to beg to differ on that last one man. wnba just doesnt have the physical tools that made the nba what it is today. i am not trying to be sexist, from a physical and economical standpoint the wnba just cant survive. i would much rather watch a top rated mens high school game than the wnba championship (i would be interested in seeing the ratings of last nights game 3 vs. the st mary/stvincent games on espn2).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree with you there, just last night I watched a division 4-A high school team that has never been very good play, and I still thought it was 10 times more entertaining to watch than a WNBA game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I respectfully disagree. I have seen some high school girls who were very talented. Their game is not dunking. But it is the way baskeball used to be played years ago. Quite refreshing actually. If a player is good, their good. Doesn't matter what sex they may be.


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I respectfully disagree. I have seen some high school girls who were very talented. Their game is not dunking. But it is the way baskeball used to be played years ago. Quite refreshing actually. If a player is good, their good. Doesn't matter what sex they may be.


:yes: I agree with you truebluefan. However, I think that the WNBA is going to continue to have a problem selling tickets unless they get a boost from somewhere. I just hope players like Alana Beard and Diana Taurasi can come into the league next year and maybe give it a little more energy.


----------

